# World-Update und qt3support

## mario88

```

workstation ~ # emerge -uDavN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/pykde4-4.3.5-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/solid-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepasswd-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 21 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.19.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.30.0-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

(das mit dem gtk+ interessiert mich vorerst mal nicht)

Ich habe qt3support als globales USE-Flag gesetzt?

Was gefällt ihm hier nicht? (werde daraus nicht wirklich schlau)

danke im Voraus

m4ri0

----------

